# honda BF20DKO SHA idle adjustment



## bowfisher (Mar 4, 2017)

How do I adjust the idle on a Honda BF20D 2010? It has ran fine the few time I have used it. The motor just tries to shut off when in gear at idle speed. Now when I run it in the driveway the motor runs with the choke pulled out about a quarter of the way. If I push the choke in it shuts off. Do yall think its the idle?


----------

